# Feeding a good doer..



## Chestnutmare (24 September 2012)

I am off to buy some feed this weekend and wandering what to get as I have a good doer he's a 15.1 irish cob x (ish) i think got quite tubby living out, he's now back in at night with only a l/w on.

I am thinking dengie alfa a lite or their good doer chaff, and some everyday high fibre nuts or mix.

Only used to feeding a lami and with all the feed in the world on the market now, just wandering what you all feed yours?

I don't want anything high in sugar either, want it as high fibre as poss, I also saw that Spillers i think it was does a fibre chaff (think it was chaff).

Help ha ha


----------



## MillionDollar (24 September 2012)

I would feed a handful of Hi-Fi Lite with 365 Complete (just google it).........works out a cheap feed and will have everything you need in it. Also feed your hay soaked (and weigh the hay before you soak to make sure you're not over feeding).


----------



## HoneyB24 (24 September 2012)

My horse is a fairly good doer, she also suffers with sweet itch and is intolerant to alfalfa. Im going to start feeding her on dodson and horrell safe and sound and allen and page quite nuts (the nuts she has had since i have had her) This seems to work for her, and if she doesn lose too much weight, she will have speedibeet as well.


----------



## Mince Pie (24 September 2012)

fast fibre and either pink powder or a balancer.


----------



## touchstone (24 September 2012)

Fast fibre - and if fed at the recommended levels it is fortified with vits and mins and no extra supplements are needed.


----------



## Amymay (24 September 2012)

Why are you feeding him?


----------



## acw295 (24 September 2012)

I feed all good doers as if they are laminitic - prevention being better than cure!

So an approriate chaff (I use TopChop Lite) and a balancer/vit supplemnt, restricted grazing and soaked hay.

I'd steer well clear of all mixes and nuts


----------



## YasandCrystal (24 September 2012)

amymay said:



			Why are you feeding him?
		
Click to expand...

^^ This.  My good doers just get a balancer and will be getting hay also shortly and that's it.


----------



## TGM (24 September 2012)

I agree with the others who have said why are you giving him bucket feed if he is overweight.  If you are worried about supplying vit/mins then just give a supplement in a small handful of chaff or similar.


----------



## Chestnutmare (24 September 2012)

He is not overweight he will be fed a 'token' feed when the others are fed as the whole yard are fed at the same time as to avoid kicking etc, he is just getting a tiny tiny amount just so he has had a feed its litterally so small its pointless but keeps him happy when everyone else being fed.

I am looking for a chaff based feed with vits and mins incorporated.


----------



## TGM (24 September 2012)

I thought you said in your initial post that he was tubby?


----------



## Amymay (24 September 2012)

Merlywerly said:



			I am looking for a chaff based feed with vits and mins incorporated.
		
Click to expand...

I'd just give him a handful of pony nuts.  If he's being fed that little, he'll get no benefit from any vits & mins.  If you're concerned about supplying those, I'd feed him a block suppliment in his stable.



Merlywerly said:



			He is not overweight
		
Click to expand...

Is tubby not overweight??


----------



## Twinkley Lights (24 September 2012)

My good doers come into a handful of happy hoof and in harsh winter some horse & pony nuts.  It's mainly a reward for coming in and something nice whilst feet being picked out etc.  If the coats are clinging on in spring I sometimes add a balancer.  They have access to mineral lick all year.

The really old chap that stays with us is fed on 16 plus mix but he has trouble maintaining weight in winter and would look like a coatstand without this.


----------



## Chestnutmare (24 September 2012)

tubby but not hugely overweight no, he has slightly little more than he should but def not obese.

He's 470kg for a 15.1hh cob x so is fairly well set anyway.

He has access to his salt lick in his stable one of those massive rock type ones.


----------



## TGM (24 September 2012)

Even if he is only a little overweight, he still doesn't need more than a handful of feed as a token.


----------



## Chestnutmare (24 September 2012)

TGM said:



			Even if he is only a little overweight, he still doesn't need more than a handful of feed as a token.
		
Click to expand...

Hence why he is only getting the smallest amount ever but want to get him on a feed in preperation for winter as I have not had this boy through winter as yet, can't see him wasting away mind but to have him on a feed that can stay throughout winter more so.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 September 2012)

Fast fibre, has all the vits and mins if fed at recommended levels and very low in calories. We give it to our good doers as a token feed xx


----------



## Umbongo (24 September 2012)

I used to give mine a token feed of a bit of speedibeet to mix in a vit and min supplement. If you are going to go for a chaff that includes vits and mins you will need to feed quite a large amount for him to be getting his recommended levels.


----------



## MillionDollar (24 September 2012)

Like I said I'd go for something like Hi-Fi Lite and 365 Complete. Otherwise have a look at Pure Feeds, such as their Pure Fibre Balance...

http://www.thepurefeedcompany.com/products/pure-fibre-balance

....but it will probably be more expensive.


----------



## pottamus (25 September 2012)

My good doer just has a couple of handfuls of dengie hi fi lite to put his all round vit/min supplement into (Feedmark Benevit). You would be best doing similar as whilst you can get chaffs that have vit/min in them, you have to feed the right amount (usually a lot) to get the dose right and that would defeat the object of trying to keep his weight down. 
If I fed my lad the equilvalent Dengie product that has all the vits in it, instead of the Feedmark Benevit, I would be feeding him 3 or 4 scoops per day...which he really does not need at all.


----------



## touchstone (25 September 2012)

You could try feeding something like Dengie good doer, it is only 7mj per kilo  and will provide the necessary vits and mins at the recommended levels, providing you replace part of the hay ration then your horse should lose weight, I have used it to get weight off horses in the past with no problems.


----------



## NooNoo59 (25 September 2012)

I am really struggling with the feed issue at the moment, my boy is having a handful of chaff/diamond omega and carrots.  He is coming at night from tomorrow so will need a token feed evening and morning.  Is it best to feed chaff and a balancer and if so which one? or chaff with fast fibre or a high fibre nut, I just want to make sure he gets all the things he needs but does not put on weight as he is lame at the moment.  Any input very welcome, there are so may feeds on the market and i am confused!


----------



## AngieandBen (25 September 2012)

If you feed something like Bailey Lo Cal there is no need to add chaff, most horses will eat the pellets on their own.

I bag should last a horse weighing 500kg 40 days, I think the bags are around £26 atm.

Or you could give a handfull of Hi Fi Molasses free and add a  vit and mineral supplement which may work out a lot cheaper


----------



## Honey08 (25 September 2012)

Ours get a single handful of Dengie hifi lite chaff and  Dod & Horrell low cal balancer - just so they get vits and grumpy mare is easy to catch in the morning as she thinks she is getting a feed!

The balancer is £30 a bag, but lasts me 8-10 weeks for two ISHs - one is 17h and one 16h. We only buy about three sacks of hifi lite a year!


----------



## Goldenstar (25 September 2012)

Honeychop plain chopped straw , a handful of speedi beet and a general purpose minerals and vit supplement.


----------



## metalmare (25 September 2012)

MIne has a bit of hi-fi lite (as a carrier) in which are 5 equibites fir vitamins and minerals - they are broad spectrum, low sugar and cheaper than a balancer, and 4 scoops of biotin.  He also gets two slices of soaked hay and is on restricted grazing.  His weight has been remarkably consistent all summer and he looks well in himself.


----------



## Radiantie (25 September 2012)

Simple systems excellent


----------



## Waltzing Matilda (26 September 2012)

Found a fab chaff for good doers. It's chopped oat straw and is alfalfa and molasses free. 15kg bag is around same volume as other bags of chaff (as straw is lighter) and cost just over £5 per bag!! Bargain. It's by honeychop but make sure it's in the clear bag not the molassed version!


----------



## putasocinit (26 September 2012)

a handful of A&P Fast Fibre as it fills the tummy longer yet it is only a handful, it is okay for good doers


----------



## Tnavas (29 September 2012)

amymay said:



			Why are you feeding him?
		
Click to expand...

My question too? 

I am the owner of a fatty and if she was coming in for the night to keep paddock from getting chopped up she would just get late cut hay. If working then a small amount of oats and oat chaff.

She has free access to a multi mineral block.


----------



## Dry Rot (29 September 2012)

Tnavas said:



			My question too? 

I am the owner of a fatty and if she was coming in for the night to keep paddock from getting chopped up she would just get late cut hay. If working then a small amount of oats and oat chaff.

She has free access to a multi mineral block.
		
Click to expand...

Another interested in an answer to that one!

If I've to feed any hard feed, it will be no more than sugar beet pulp and whole oats as I object to paying for expensive advertising and the pretty pictures on feed bags -- and the fatty wouldn't be getting any of that, anyway!


----------



## Waltzing Matilda (29 September 2012)

I would go with an unmolassed chaff. Just a small scoop and either a.lite balancer like Bailey's or spillers or a vit and mineral supplement such as equivit. I would prob add either some fast fibre or quickbeat (i use a 24 hrs soak Low sugar sugar beat called equi beat as only around £6 instead of £10!)And ensure they have access to some hay.

I have fed my good doer mare all summer with something similar as paranoid she would get lami with the mad grass this year and so wanted to keeper fibre intake high as poss. To be fair her weightless stayed pretty similar which I am very pleased with consider how much grass we have (2 horses restircted on 6 acres!!) and not had time to ride much!
And only a couple of days where she was a bit footy so had to come off the grass! Phew!!

It's important to remember that even if they a bit porky you still need to keep their fibre content up and give a balanced diet!. Little and often works best for weight loss so they are not left without fibre for a long period as this can damage the digestive system (and tends to make them.grumpier!! Lol!!)


----------



## Radiantie (29 September 2012)

I have a andulucian that is a good doer and CANNOT have any sugar molasses etc. Simple systems is great


----------



## LynH (29 September 2012)

Mine get a handful of Molasses Free Hifi to mix supplements in. It has chopped straw and alfalfa, a few pellets plus mint, fenugreek and a little soya oil. It smells really nice and with the pellets they prefer it to plain Hifi. I increase this when needed in winter and also add speedi beet.


----------



## Archiepoo (29 September 2012)

my natives dont get any hardfeed ,theyre on good haylage so i give them a treat ball with a carrot chopped up in it so theyve got something when the others have their buckets.


----------



## crystalpony (29 September 2012)

My old girl has thrived for years on handful of dengi hifi lite (or similar) and baileys lo cal balancer. Keeps her looking great without too many calories


----------



## Chestnutmare (1 October 2012)

Thank you all for the comments, I went and got a bag of Hi fi Good doer and he gets the smallest amt possible just so he has a bucket too really.

I also had to change his bedding Saturday as he was munching away so much, he was on straw and is now on a nice deep bed of shavings.

Also is getting a double netted net at night with 2 sections (nets are the small holed ones).

More exercise on the cards so will hope to see a huge difference in him soon bless him, its all for his own good would rather he didn't come down with Lami.


----------

